# SS 18.09.21 - Peterson-Berger #3



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Wilhelm Peterson-Berger (1867-1942)

Symphony No.3 in F minor, Same Ätnam ("Lappland Symphony"),

I. Allegro Moderato
II. Moderato
III. Tranquillo
IV. Moderato

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Swedish composer Wilhelm Peterson-Berger  was a mean music critic. As a composer he was not so mean. I picked his third symphony. I listen one with Michail Jurowski / Norrköping Symphony Orchestra. Recording is available in spotify also.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A wonderful symphony. Love the pastoral lyricism of the first movement. Also will play the Jurowski CPO disc.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Peterson-Berger: Symphony No. 3 'Same Ätnam', etc.

Norrkoping Symphony Orchestra, Michail Jurowski
From this box and spin it tater .


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

cougarjuno said:


> A wonderful symphony. Love the pastoral lyricism of the first movement. Also will play the Jurowski CPO disc.


Same here for me


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

This work is PB's greatest orchestral hit along with his Violin Concerto. So beautiful and melodic work.

I'm already aware of the negative opinions this work might receive from certain members here. :cheers:


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Is the M. Jurowski the only recording? That's what I listened to anyway.

I like the lyrical and purposeful nature of this symphony. I also like the imaginative scoring and many inventive moments, and the subtle use of piano and harp. 

While the music is very good at building up tension, what follows is often left unfulfilled. There is no real climax, I'm afraid. This, kind of reminds me of Beecham’s rather mean comment on Bruckner 7 - It’s that kind of feeling - unfulfillment.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Nice piece! Unsurprisingly, Jurowski on CPO for me too.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

I like his violin concerto which reminds me the masterpiece by Sibelius.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

CnC Bartok said:


> Nice piece! Unsurprisingly, Jurowski on CPO for me too.


Ditto. Not heard this one before. Quite pleasant.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm enjoying this one. Especially the beautiful Tranquillo movement.


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

MusicSybarite said:


> This work is PB's greatest orchestral hit along with his Violin Concerto. So beautiful and melodic work.
> 
> I'm already aware of the negative opinions this work might receive from certain members here. :cheers:


I'm relieved to see it hasn't received any wholly negative opinions yet! There's a certain member here who I expected to leave a snarky comment on this thread.  Anyway, P-B's 3rd is his most successful work in the genre (I also enjoy his 2nd and 4th), as well as one of my favorite symphonies of all time. Glitteringly orchestrated with wonderfully prominent piano and harp parts, it has timelessly haunting melodies and an enchanting sense of atmosphere.


----------

